# "grazie a Dio ho le corna"



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Maggio 2009)

Ho cercato per vedere se ne avevate già parlato, ma non ho trovato niente....

E' appena uscito:







Sono curiosa, confesso....

ps: spero di aver postato nella sezione giusta trattandosi di un libro...


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*.............*

Grazie a dio ne ha messe pure tante di corna....ne ha fatti piangere parecchi la signorina....molti suoi ex son finiti a CHi Lo Ha visto!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Maggio 2009)

ma e' la figlia di celentano?
quella lesbica o l'altra?
le confondo sempre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma e' la figlia di celentano?
> quella lesbica o l'altra?
> le confondo sempre


 
è la figlia. non so se sia lesbica. quando ero ragazzina ne ero gelosissima perché era fidanzata con jovanotti


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è la figlia. non so se sia lesbica. quando ero ragazzina ne ero gelosissima perché era fidanzata con jovanotti


 io so che una delle figlie di celentano e' dichiaratamente lesbica......pero' nn so se sia lei o rosalinda


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è la figlia. non so se sia lesbica. quando ero ragazzina ne ero gelosissima perché era fidanzata con jovanotti






















Ti ho segnalata... alla NEURO!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io so che una delle figlie di celentano e' dichiaratamente lesbica......pero' nn so se sia lei o rosalinda


Rosalinda...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Comunque complimenti per la copertina del libro... siamo donne oltre le gambe c'e' di piu'


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2009)

rosalinda sta male seriamente;
è una ragazza bellissima che si riduce ad essere una larva.


----------



## ranatan (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque complimenti per la copertina del libro... siamo donne oltre le gambe c'e' di piu'


Beh, vista la foto direi "oltre le tette c'è di più"...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, vista la foto direi "oltre le tette c'è di più"...



Era una citazione colta la mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Capisco l'ironia, ma per forza in mutande col push up?


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*

Infatti pure quel cornutello di jovannotti è irrecurabile.......!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era una citazione colta la mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so lo so che era una citazione...era una canzonetta della Sabrina Salerno vero? Chi ea in coppia con lei? La Squillo?
p.s. con la foto mezza nuda evidentemente crede e spera di vendere almeno qualche copia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> è la figlia. non so se sia lesbica. quando ero ragazzina ne ero gelosissima perché era fidanzata con jovanotti


Ti piace ancora jovanotti?
Io lo stimo molto, ma molto proprio. L'ultimo album è un capolavoro e non temo smentite: è un poeta. Quando ho ascoltato per la prima volta fango e A te ho pianto come un bambino. Mi sono commosso. Er da tanto che non mi accadeva. Poi lo visto dal vivo a giugno ed è stato molto bello. Mi piace, è un apersona di gran  comunicativa e non mi pare che se la tiri. Un italiano di cui andr fieri, una volta tanto.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Pero' il periodo de La mia moto abbiate pazienza.... non si puo' proprio!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' il periodo de La mia moto abbiate pazienza.... non si puo' proprio!


dai, Lettrice, perdoniamolo.  era guaglione. Poi è cresciuto, è maturato. Ma ora e' omm' ! ed è bravissimo secondo me.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era una citazione colta la mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse la sto sopravvalutando e sono ottimista, ma io l'ho vista come una cosa del tipo "nonostante io sia un gran bel pezzo di figliola ho due corna come quelle di un bufalo d'acqua"... :-D


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti ho segnalata... alla NEURO!


 


















   ma dai, era un personaggio fatto per piacere alle ragazzine e io lo ero e ne ero innamorata (come lo sono stata di nick kamen e di matt goss dei bros... e anche il gemello luke non mi dispiaceva  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Forse la sto sopravvalutando e sono ottimista, ma io l'ho vista come una cosa del tipo "nonostante io sia un gran bel pezzo di figliola ho due corna come quelle di un bufalo d'acqua"... :-D


Preferisco pensare ad altre cornute a quel punto... vedi Uma Turman.

Ridurre tutto alla pura estetica e' alquanto imbarazzante, per le donne... tanto si dice tanto si fa... ma dal complesso della Barbie non si esce eh...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai, era un personaggio fatto per piacere alle ragazzine e io lo ero e ne ero innamorata (come lo sono stata di nick kamen e di matt goss dei bros... e anche il gemello luke non mi dispiaceva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme five!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti piace ancora jovanotti?
> Io lo stimo molto, ma molto proprio. L'ultimo album è un capolavoro e non temo smentite: è un poeta. Quando ho ascoltato per la prima volta fango e A te ho pianto come un bambino. Mi sono commosso. Er da tanto che non mi accadeva. Poi lo visto dal vivo a giugno ed è stato molto bello. Mi piace, è un apersona di gran comunicativa e non mi pare che se la tiri. Un italiano di cui andr fieri, una volta tanto.


sì, mi piace ancora. anzi, ORA mi piace. ALLORA mi piaceva perché era un ragazzetto caruccio e simpatico, non certo per le qualità canore o la poesia dei testi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (sei come la mia moto, sei proprio come lei, andiamo a farci in giro fossi in te io ci starei... non lo direbbe manco un bambino delle elementari 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
nell'esser poi passata alla fase metallara, ed essendo cresciuta, ho iniziato a capire quanto fossero ridicole le sue canzoni e lui, che di talentuoso aveva ai miei occhi niente e poi da brava metallara non doveva piacermi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Credo che si sia avvicinato all'inizio della sua crescita con "sai qual'è il problema?". Ero talmente prevenuta nei suoi confronti che non volevo neanche ascoltarla nè leggerne il testo. fortunatamente per lui è maturato e l'ha fatto in maniera che mai avrei potuto credere. E di certo a guardarlo ora, non può che venir da sorridere a guardare cosa era quando "cantava" gimme five o ci si skiaccia o no vasco!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gimme five!


All Right!!!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Jovanotti era un pessimo rapper... e' migliorato quando ha finalmente deciso di abbandonare il genere.

Certe sue canzoni mi piacciono veramente molto...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Jovanotti era un pessimo rapper... e' migliorato quando ha finalmente deciso di abbandonare il genere.
> 
> Certe sue canzoni mi piacciono veramente molto...


Guarda. dal vivo, dal mio primo concerto a 12 anni (i Rockets quelli vestiti da extraterrestri con la cover disco di On the road again) ho visto tantisima gente, Anche roba di serie A. ma lui dal vivo era diretto e nello stesso tempo trasscinanti come pochi. Trust me


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Preferisco pensare ad altre cornute a quel punto... vedi Uma Turman.
> 
> Ridurre tutto alla pura estetica e' alquanto imbarazzante, per le donne... tanto si dice tanto si fa... ma dal complesso della Barbie non si esce eh...


 
E' difficile uscirne dal complesso della Barbie, purtroppo.

Sarà perchè esteticamente siamo sempre messe a paragone con modelli inarrivabili e viviamo le forme delle donne "normali" come fossero una colpa... (sto generalizzando, ovviamente).

Basta guardare i messaggi che ci arrivano... Non importa se non sei colta, intelligente, sensibile, leale, ecc... ma non ti azzardare ad avere un buco di cellulite!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Guarda. dal vivo, dal mio primo concerto a 12 anni (i Rockets quelli vestiti da extraterrestri con la cover disco di On the road again) ho visto tantisima gente, Anche roba di serie A. ma lui dal vivo era diretto e nello stesso tempo trasscinanti come pochi. Trust me



Ma ci credo anche... ma le canzoni vecchie continuano ad essere inascoltabili


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' difficile uscirne dal complesso della Barbie, purtroppo.
> 
> Sarà perchè esteticamente siamo sempre messe a paragone con modelli inarrivabili e viviamo le forme delle donne "normali" come fossero una colpa... (sto generalizzando, ovviamente).
> 
> Basta guardare i messaggi che ci arrivano... Non importa se non sei colta, intelligente, sensibile, leale, ecc... ma non ti azzardare ad avere un buco di cellulite!!!!!!!


Forse.
ma forse sta morendo anche lo stereotipo specularmente opposto: nell'uomo la bellezza non conta nulla.  nel senso che sempre meno donne tollerano accanto uno che se non bello o quantomeno guardabile sia almeno curato.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Forse.
> ma forse sta morendo anche lo stereotipo specularmente opposto: nell'uomo la bellezza non conta nulla.  nel senso che sempre meno donne tollerano accanto uno che se non bello o quantomeno guardabile sia *almeno curato*.


Io direi che almeno si lavi.

(pare scontato ma invece no)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io direi che almeno si lavi.
> 
> (pare scontato ma invece no)


no no, non lo è affatto. ci sono certi zozzoni in giro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (25 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io direi che almeno si lavi.
> 
> (pare scontato ma invece no)


hai ragione. E in questi giorni con la temperatura quasi estiva va ancora peggio: olezzo Chanel nr 5 ovunque. ma perché, scusa, quelli che non si fanno una pulizia dei denti dai tempi della finale di Coppa del Mondo del 82? E quelli che si fanno lo shampoo una tantum con capelli dai quali si potrebbe estrarre l'olio per frittura? E le signore overweight che indossano una magliettina corta per mostrare a tutti noi maschietti il grazioso ombelico circondato da due parabordi per yacht d'altura? Dove vogliamo metterli questi?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Vi dico che trovato Jovanotti parecchio appetibile nel video di Bella... ho un debole per i capelli da pazzo abbianti a una completo anni '70


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai ragione. E in questi giorni con la temperatura quasi estiva va ancora peggio: olezzo Chanel nr 5 ovunque. ma perché, scusa, quelli che non si fanno una pulizia dei denti dai tempi della finale di Coppa del Mondo del 82? E quelli che si fanno lo shampoo una tantum con capelli dai quali si potrebbe estrarre l'olio per frittura? *E le signore overweight che indossano una magliettina corta per mostrare a tutti noi maschietti il grazioso ombelico circondato da due parabordi per yacht d'altura*? Dove vogliamo metterli questi?



Al cattivo gusto non c'e' limite.

Ma il minimo e' la pulizia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai ragione. E in questi giorni con la temperatura quasi estiva va ancora peggio: olezzo Chanel nr 5 ovunque. ma perché, scusa, quelli che non si fanno una pulizia dei denti dai tempi della finale di Coppa del Mondo del 82? E quelli che si fanno lo shampoo una tantum con capelli dai quali si potrebbe estrarre l'olio per frittura? *E le signore overweight che indossano una magliettina corta per mostrare a tutti noi maschietti il grazioso ombelico circondato da due parabordi per yacht d'altura?* Dove vogliamo metterli questi?


non posso affrontare ancora cose come questa


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2009)

a me jovanotti è simpatico ma ha una carica erotica 

pari a quella del nonno di heidi. o del granchio sebastian.o di calimero


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (25 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me jovanotti è simpatico ma ha una carica erotica
> 
> pari a quella del nonno di heidi. o del granchio sebastian.o di calimero


Qual è il granchio Sebastian?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

Il granchio de La Sirenetta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me jovanotti è simpatico ma ha una carica erotica
> 
> pari a quella del nonno di heidi. o del granchio sebastian.o di calimero
















   esagerata!

ora da quel punto di vista non lo considero (ma se ci penso, un po' più del nonno di heidi o di sebastian o calimero, mi dice). quando mi piaceva non sapevo precisamente cosa fosse il sesso, avevo 12 anni


----------



## Old sperella (25 Maggio 2009)

Piaceva anche a me da bambina al periodo della mia moto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi c'è stata la fase poster / innamoramento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora , musicalmente , non mi garba ,  dell'album Safari salvo Mezzogiorno e Fango 
Il mio ex gli somigliava assai  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bannatemi pure


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerata!
> 
> ora da quel punto di vista non lo considero (ma se ci penso, un po' più del nonno di heidi o di sebastian o calimero, mi dice). quando mi piaceva non sapevo precisamente cosa fosse il sesso, avevo 12 anni





sperella ha detto:


> Piaceva anche a me da bambina al periodo della mia moto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Segnalate


----------



## Old sperella (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalate


Mi sei mancata ieri


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Mi sei mancata ieri



Saresti dovuta venire al parco a rimorchiare con me e Sbarella!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Mi sei mancata ieri


io ormai ho perso il conto, mi sta uccidendo a colpi di segnalazioni


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ormai ho perso il conto, mi sta uccidendo a colpi di segnalazioni



Se vuoi faccio cambio con gimme five


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi faccio cambio con gimme five























no grazie!


----------



## Old amarax (25 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me jovanotti è simpatico ma ha una carica erotica
> 
> pari a quella del nonno di heidi. o del granchio sebastian.o di calimero


A me attizza il Principe Azzurro


----------



## Old sperella (25 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Saresti dovuta venire al parco a rimorchiare con me e Sbarella!


OT : ma  la chiami sbarella per qualche aneddoto ?


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> A me attizza il Principe Azzurro


l'importante è non aver sposato il ranocchio in attesa che lo diventi


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2009)

Io ADORO jovanotti come cantautore, ma onestamente devo ammettere che ha una carica erotica parecchio bassa... molleggia in un modo... comunque trovo che i suoi concerti siano meravigliosi e quello dello scorso anno è stato il più bello IN ASSOLUTO che abbia mai visto!!! E venivo da vasco, i rem, ligabue, renato zero... insomma, mica cotiche!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io ADORO jovanotti come cantautore, ma onestamente devo ammettere che ha una carica erotica parecchio bassa... molleggia in un modo... comunque trovo che i suoi concerti siano meravigliosi e quello dello scorso anno è stato il più bello IN ASSOLUTO che abbia mai visto!!! E venivo da vasco, i rem, ligabue, renato zero... insomma, mica cotiche!


 
questione di gusti, ovviamente. ho visto jovanotti dal vivo. non riesco a paragonarlo ad un concerto di vasco. mi sembra proprio una bestemmia


----------



## Old reale (26 Maggio 2009)

la bigrafia di rosita celentano non può mancare nella bbiloteca di una donna edi un uomo moderni...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> questione di gusti, ovviamente. ho visto jovanotti dal vivo. non riesco a paragonarlo ad un concerto di vasco. mi sembra proprio una bestemmia


Buongiorno a tutti.
Nel senso che Vasco non è all'altezza di Jovanotti?
Sono serio, Io così la vedo  .....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Nel senso che *Vasco non è all'altezza di Jovanotti?*
> Sono serio, Io così la vedo .....


 
au contraire.


----------



## Old amarax (26 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'importante è non aver sposato il ranocchio in attesa che lo diventi


No ho sposato l'uomo mascherato... O diabolik... Non so


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> au contraire.


Diciamo che sono due ......... specializzazioni diverse? E così  ne usciamo soddisfatti entrambi. Ok? Scherzi a parte trovo Vasco un tantino sopravvalutato. Perché non credo nel rock nostrano. L'italiano è un linguaggio che non si presta al rock.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono due ......... specializzazioni diverse? E così ne usciamo soddisfatti entrambi. Ok? Scherzi a parte trovo Vasco un tantino sopravvalutato. Perché non credo nel rock nostrano. L'italiano è un linguaggio che non si presta al rock.


sicuramente sono due generi diversi, tra i due scelgo il secondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma sai che alla fine non mi curo neanche del genere? anche perché secondo me vasco fa genere a sè


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono due ......... specializzazioni diverse? E così ne usciamo soddisfatti entrambi. Ok? Scherzi a parte trovo Vasco un tantino sopravvalutato. Perché non credo nel rock nostrano. *L'italiano è un linguaggio che non si presta al rock.*


ma la sua voce sì.. riesce a cantare rock anche quando è senza voce.
è bravo il vasco.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono due ......... specializzazioni diverse? E così  ne usciamo soddisfatti entrambi. Ok? Scherzi a parte trovo Vasco un tantino sopravvalutato. Perché non credo nel rock nostrano. L'italiano è un linguaggio che non si presta al rock.


Ti quoto sai.

Poi Vasco non mi piace, quindi amen


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto sai.
> 
> Poi *Vasco non mi piace*, quindi amen


segnalazione tripla


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> segnalazione tripla


*Gimme Five*


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2009)

A Vasco preferisco 1000 volte i vecchi Litfiba.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A Vasco preferisco 1000 volte i vecchi Litfiba.


hai citato un gruppo che ..... mi fa rivalutare Vasco ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pelù ... che Iddio ce ne scampi.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai citato un gruppo che ..... mi fa rivalutare Vasco !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invece e' simpaticissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Gira nel mio cerchio, eroi nel vento son belle canzoni.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece e' simpaticissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ricordo quel periodo: Litfiba, Diaframma, Not moving, i torinesi Party Kids, i Sick Rose ecc ec.  Il fermento era lodevole, i risultati meno. ma cmq errano giovani e ne ho un bel ricordo.Sai chi trovo simpatico de nuovi? Ora mi fai un pernacchio: Alex Britti. Suona la six strings da padreterno.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ricordo quel periodo: Litfiba, Diaframma, Not moving, i torinesi Party Kids, i Sick Rose ecc ec.  Il fermento era lodevole, i risultati meno. ma cmq errano giovani e ne ho un bel ricordo.Sai chi trovo simpatico de nuovi? Ora mi fai un pernacchio: Alex Britti. Suona la six strings da padreterno.


Alex Britti suona bene! Sti cazzi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti giuro che non piu' idea di cosa passi in Italia


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ricordo quel periodo: Litfiba, Diaframma, Not moving, i torinesi Party Kids, i Sick Rose ecc ec. Il fermento era lodevole, i risultati meno. ma cmq errano giovani e ne ho un bel ricordo.Sai chi trovo simpatico de nuovi? Ora mi fai un pernacchio: *Alex Britti.* Suona la six strings da padreterno.


yes.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Alex Britti suona bene! Sti cazzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex Britti faceva cover di Hendrix ogni mercoledì sera al big mama a Roma ed era  tecnicamente un mostro. Poi l'ho visto in concerto col suo idolo italiano, bennato, un altro Dio di chitarrista e mi sono divertito un mondo. bennato quando vuole è un vero rocker


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Anna A ha detto:


> yes.


Ti ho pensata un po' di tempo fa. Mi sono venuti in mente i Killing Joke e Patti Smith. Sono certo che ti piacciono.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti ho pensata un po' di tempo fa. Mi sono venuti in mente i Killing Joke e Patti Smith. Sono certo che ti piacciono.


patty smith la ho ascoltata così tanto, ai tempi di wave, che ho consumato la cassetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




i killing joke non li conosco bene. forse qualcosa di loro ma non tantissimo..


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A Vasco preferisco 1000 volte i vecchi Litfiba.


 
E qui ti quoto! Adoravo i Litfiba e Pelù è stupendo!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E qui ti quoto! Adoravo i Litfiba e Pelù è stupendo!!!


era stupendo (e spero ci si riferisca all'aspetto musicale :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
a me adesso fa una tristezza infinita. vederlo come "giudice" (in realtà era tipo ospite d'onore) a x-factor, o fare concerti gratis a capoterra (una disgrazia di paese vicino a cagliari) m'ha lasciato senza fiato


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> era stupendo (e spero ci si riferisca all'aspetto musicale :c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, no, a me faceva proprio sesso lui!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, no, a me faceva proprio sesso lui!


oddio... sesso con piero peluche... sembra il titolo di un documentario  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sappi ti ho appena messo in ignore


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio... sesso con piero peluche... sembra il titolo di un documentario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 che ci posso fare se il Pelù mi faceva sangue? però devo dire che sono anni che non lo vedo...com'è diventato?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se il Pelù mi faceva sangue? però devo dire che sono anni che non lo vedo...com'è diventato?



com'è sempre stato...un grandissimo cesso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se il Pelù mi faceva sangue? però devo dire che sono anni che non lo vedo...com'è diventato?


 
tranqulla lale, è rimasto brutto. però ha tagliato i capelli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

io credo che, davvero, non si possa guardare


----------



## lale75 (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io credo che, davvero, non si possa guardare


 






 mah....a me piace....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io credo che, davvero, non si possa guardare



E' un cesso ma l'e' di molto tranquillo... un tamarro DOC


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> E' un cesso ma l'e' di molto tranquillo... un tamarro DOC



ma dai...l'è un truncio e basta


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai...l'è un truncio e basta


Ma e' un tranquillone veramente... un periodo lo si vedeva spesso in Piazza S.Spirito a fuma' il cannino... e' supertranquillo cosa che non si puo' dire di tutti i personaggi famosi.

Prova ad avvicinare Costantino


----------



## Old Rocknroll (27 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma e' un tranquillone veramente... un periodo lo si vedeva spesso in Piazza S.Spirito a fuma' il cannino... e' supertranquillo cosa che non si puo' dire di tutti i personaggi famosi.
> 
> Prova ad avvicinare Costantino


Non mi piacciono i litfiba ma lui come uomo m'è assai simpatico. Colto peraltro. e tutt'altro che banale. da quel che ho sentito e visto di lui.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Maggio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma e' un tranquillone veramente... un periodo lo si vedeva spesso in Piazza S.Spirito a fuma' il cannino... e' supertranquillo cosa che non si puo' dire di tutti i personaggi famosi.
> 
> Prova ad avvicinare Costantino


Costantino l'avvicinerei giusto per ciccargli in un occhio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque è vero, ho visto una sua intervista (a pelù) e devo dire che l'è un bischero tranquillo e abbastanza simpatico..
è che quando canta mi fa venire l'acqua alle ginocchia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma e' un tranquillone veramente... un periodo lo si vedeva spesso in Piazza S.Spirito a fuma' il cannino... e' supertranquillo cosa che non si puo' dire di tutti i personaggi famosi.
> 
> Prova ad avvicinare Costantino


lo si vede anche come nulla alla coop di via cimabue. ma riamane un cesso


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Costantino l'avvicinerei giusto per ciccargli in un occhio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Costantino lo avvicinerei con un bastone appuntito... sempre perche' sono contro la violenza...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (27 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo si vede anche come nulla alla coop di via cimabue. ma riamane un cesso



Alla_ Hooppe_ intendi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Maggio 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Alla_ Hooppe_ intendi


aiccoppe, per essere precisi


----------

